# CBM Flash Disk USB driver for win98 USB 1.1



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm looking for a driver for a 


> CBM Flash Disk USB


 for my neighbours PC 
I think he may also only have USB1.1

I have found this 
http://www.smmdirect.com/support_downloads.cfm
but not sure if this is the correct driver and do not want to cause problems with his PC - 
he already has card reader on the machine which work OK


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi these have work for me in the past.
Windows 98 FE Generic USB Mass Storage Device Drivers v3.20 - nusb320-Eng-98FE.exe
http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/win98fe-usb-mass-storage-drivers.php


----------

